

Vesmeer – universe simulator built using THREE.js - tomashertus
http://vesmeer.com/

======
pkout
The project facebook page (if you want to be notified about new features and
other updates):

[https://www.facebook.com/vesmeer?ref=aymt_homepage_panel](https://www.facebook.com/vesmeer?ref=aymt_homepage_panel)

------
tomashertus
From the github repo: Vesmeer is a universe simulator built using THREE.js,
running in a browser. At the moment, the software covers the major bodies of
the solar system. Much more is to come...

------
Nadya
Space is awesome. This is awesome.

